# Cincinnati Area Fishing Report April-October 2019.



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello all, I know that giving out hot spots and honey holes is an unwritten rule. This is my first year of fishing on a regular basis (Started fishing multiple times a week in March) and my first fall fishing for anything other than Catfish. I've been all over the Cincinnati area and I've compiled a list of my results from March-October with 1-10 ratings. 1 being awful and 10 being awesome

*Ponds/Lakes*​
*Triple Creek*- 3 LMB 6 Chanel Cats 3/10
*Marsh Lake*- 1LMB 1 Catfish 1/10- This place is over fished
*Winton Woods*- Skunked in 3 trips 1/10
*Premier Gun Range West Chester*- Caught a giant softshell turtle not much else. 1.5/10
*Private Pond Liberty Township-* Too many catfish and dink bass to count. Biggest Cat was 7 pounds. 7/10
*Mounts Park Morrow*- 1LMB 2 Snapping Turtles. 3/10
*Lake Julie Ann Paylake*- Went with my Dad. Skunked. WAY WAY WAY too many people. 1/10
*Neighborhood Pond Fairfield*- 1LMB and 1 Channel Cat. Caught by PB LMB here (6lbs). All other trips have produced no fish. 4/10
*Gilmore Ponds*- Skunked. Felt like I was in a Louisianna bayou. Mosquito infested swamp. 1/10
*Caesars Creek*- Skunked. Too many boats. Only went once so I can't give a rating.
*East Fork Spillway*- Awesome. Tons of Catfish and giant carp. 10/10
*Rivers Creeks and Streams*​

*Heritage Park Colerain GMR*- I have caught 5 Gar here. Nothing else. It's very weird. 5/10.
*4 Mile Creek St Clair*- Great fishing. Too many smallies to count, a few nice cats. My go-to fishing spot when I want to catch something. Too many people with cast nets though. 9/10
*Indian Creek Park Oxford*- A few decent sized creek smallies. Very limited fishing. Beautiful scenery and landscape make this rating higher. 5/10.
*Joyce Park Fairfield GMR*- I have caught nothing but freshwater drum here. 4/10.
*Hamilton Dam River Road GMR*- I've caught some carp and a few smallies. The people that go here make this rating lower. Kinda sketchy. 4/10.
*Indian Creek Ross*- Dink Zone. 3/10
*Little Miami River Peters Cartridge*- Caught a brook trout here. I also caught a TON of turtles. 4/10 too many turtles.
*Dravo Park Colerain GMR*- Skunked. Lots of non-fisherman. I feel like I wasn't fishing the correct presentation here. No rating.
*Olentangy River Columbus Ohio-* DO NOT FISH THIS RIVER. Dirty, homeless people everywhere, needles. The absolute worst. -100000/10
*Fernbank Park Sayler Park Ohio River*- Skunked. Lots of snags. I did get to meet a beaver and it has beautiful scenery.
As you can see. I love fishing and I really want to explore more places. I leave nothing but footprints and I am quiet/clean and respectful. If anyone has any places or spots I should try.. Please send me a PM. I promise to not give out any sensitive information and will respect all laws. I am a Navy vet who is also strictly a bank fisherman.

Thanks Everyone! Tight lines!











































View attachment 324707


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Bays said:


> *Little Miami River Peters Cartridge*- Caught a brook trout here


I doubt that there are many brookies in any stretch of the Lmr 
Sounds like you did a lot of fishing and had plenty of fun and sounds like we probably crossed paths a few times.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

looks like you have been all over. great list. Have you tried the Mill creek at all? Its a place that I have always wanted to try just never get around to it.


----------



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

buckhunter7 said:


> looks like you have been all over. great list. Have you tried the Mill creek at all? Its a place that I have always wanted to try just never get around to it.



I haven't tried Mill Creek yet. Any good spots to park my truck?


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

Sorry cant help a lot with this. But it looks like you can enter at Salway Park? Maybe someone can verify


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I like that you acknowledge how naming specific spots is uncool and then proceed to do it anyways lol.

You can park at Salway and go through the gate down to the Mill Creek, but be warned, it’s polluted and filled with trash. There ARE fish there however and since no one fishes it, it’s an often overlooked resource. Plenty of enormous carp, buffalo, even some smallies, and white bass/wipers make it up to the first low head dam (just upstream from the I-74 bridge on Spring Grove, in Northside). The sewage runoff keeps a lot of people away though. Rinse off your gear after, don’t wade with open sores, and don’t touch your mouth or face while you are there. The reason I name this spot is because I sincerely believe this isn’t anyone’s honey hole, and if you can make it work for you, more power to you.

Also, I’m going to need to see picture proof of that Little Miami brook trout lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

kingofamberley said:


> I like that you acknowledge how naming specific spots is uncool and then proceed to do it anyways lol.
> 
> You can park at Salway and go through the gate down to the Mill Creek, but be warned, it’s polluted and filled with trash. There ARE fish there however and since no one fishes it, it’s an often overlooked resource. Plenty of enormous carp, buffalo, even some smallies, and white bass/wipers make it up to the first low head dam (just upstream from the I-74 bridge on Spring Grove, in Northside). The sewage runoff keeps a lot of people away though. Rinse off your gear after, don’t wade with open sores, and don’t touch your mouth or face while you are there. The reason I name this spot is because I sincerely believe this isn’t anyone’s honey hole, and if you can make it work for you, more power to you.
> 
> ...



Well, I mean the spots I named are super generic and public places. The private ponds/neighborhood ponds I just gave a general area. I was speaking more to very specific spots. I do not have a picture as with all "Fish tales" My phone was dead. It may have not been a Broolk Trout. It was a long gray spotted fish with a VERY distinct orange belly.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome. Glad you love waters. Enjoy fall. Need rain down in Cincinnati.


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

If they could fix the raw sewage overflow problem this would actually be a decent stream. Thats a big if.


----------



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

buckhunter7 said:


> If they could fix the raw sewage overflow problem this would actually be a decent stream. Thats a big if.


Yeah that's gonna be a no from me. I don't' care if it's the best fishing in the world. The only Corn I want to see is the corn I bring!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Mill crk my favorite spot ----- waders and a Hazmat suit, ---no problems.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

They are fixing it slowly but surely. The West Fork Program just built some detention basins in Northside to lessen sewer overflow in to the creek, and they are daylighting Lick Run in South Fairmount. There is an EPA mandated the city to fix the sewage problems but funding is slow and hard to come by.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> They are fixing it slowly but surely


 IMO it's already much cleaner than 10 -15 yrs ago -- but I ain't wet wading there yet 
Definitely loaded with fish at times.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Caught 3 creek chubs about 6 inches each out of Congress run creek yesterday.


----------

